# Where is Chevy



## snoop5 (Jun 25, 2011)

saw on DXforums that ChevyNo1 (may be) releasing SSX 2.2 tomorrow if testing goes well. Great another rom to play with for the weekend


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

He hasn't been on twitter since, guess he's still working on it.


----------



## snoop5 (Jun 25, 2011)

He said on dx forums that his testers would let him know tomorrow morning and if everythings OK he would release it


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

His new rom is up. http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/c...-incl-1-battery-other-goodies.html#post463683


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

5char


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Very good battery life. Very early but impressed.


----------

